# OPINIONS ?red crowntail?



## Noelaxibalba (Dec 17, 2012)

I just wanted a few TRUTHFUL opinions on the quality this boy...


----------



## Noelaxibalba (Dec 17, 2012)

*Here he is*


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I do like him, but either he isn't fully flared or his rays are somewhat messy.. I don't normally go for reds (Except for one I fell in love with) but I do like his color. It's nice. For a pet, I'd say yes. For breeding.. I don't think so. Let someone with more experience reply to this thread.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Are you looking to show or breed? His caudal is not a full 180 which seems to be the desirable trait in just about anything, and though his rays are not even he is a four ray - which I've heard is hard to achieve a "perfect" four ray anyways. His body has iridescence which if breeding you may want to try to breed away from that; perhaps aim for a clean body Cambodian line, or a full on flawless red.

I believe he is a spoonhead? Not 100% on that. Spoonhead is not a desirable trait.


If breeding, you would want to find a crowntail female with the 180 spread to compensate for his caudal. She should also have even rays, perhaps 4 rays, and go with a solid red or a Cambodian without iridescence. 

If you are breeding for show however, you may want to find another male who has better finnage.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I like him, good pet, but color/iridescence is not perfect, and his fins are messy. I still like him but not for a show and unless you have a very nice ct f not breeding either.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

He is good quality. I'm pretty sure for showing bettas you have to of bred the fish or have written permission from the breeder. Are you going to show him?


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Web reduction good in the tail but not consistent. No reduction on the first top and bottome rays. Reduction needs to be better in the other two fins as well. He is super delta.. want a 180 spread in even a CT tail. First rays are short and round in that tail and the length if not as long as the other fins. You want the perfect HM shape on your CT's.. just web reduction in the rays. 

Color he is a cambodian based red. Pale body and has a lot of iridescence. For competition he would need to be a lot darker or at least brighter red if you stay with the cambodian reds. And the irid has to go. As noted he does have the bull dog snout but it is not severe.

He is ok for a pet but not show quality.. and if wanting to breed show fish.. you have some work a head if you use him. Better fish out there.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Not a spoonhead to my eye, but he doesn't have a great topline.

Since I've been made aware of that feature, I've been keenly critical of toplines.

I'm not a big CT fancier but four-rays are neat. Nice fish.


----------

